
Control line - camtarn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_line
======
camtarn
Model aircraft flown using a pair of very thin, very strong control lines
attaching one wing to the pilot on the ground.

The combat competitions, in particular, are pretty spectacular, involving two
very manoeuvrable aircraft trailing streamers behind them, and attempting to
cut the opponent's streamer.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7loHjrssQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7loHjrssQg)

